
DOJ made secret arguments to break crypto, now ACLU wants to make them public - markovbot
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/aclu-fights-government-secrecy-over-thwarted-wiretap-of-facebook-messenger/
======
SOLAR_FIELDS
This element of the case began in August 2018, when an FBI special agent told
the court in an affidavit that "there is no practical method available by
which law enforcement can monitor these calls" between suspected MS-13
gangsters. _Authorities already had traditional wiretaps and were able to
intercept written messages between the defendants, who are now in custody._
(emphasis mine)

Sounds like the multiple times that terrorists have been caught communicating
using simple SMS (or it was revealed after the attack that they were only
using SMS). How often does the opposite occur?

------
todipa
Are there any organizations I can support other than the ACLU that has fought
for internet freedom and against government mass surveillance?

~~~
hnphillipj
EFF

~~~
tonyztan
[https://www.eff.org](https://www.eff.org)

------
crb002
ACLU is unaware that FB has an entire Haskell library for snooping on messages
in the name of SPAM detection? [https://code.fb.com/security/fighting-spam-
with-haskell/](https://code.fb.com/security/fighting-spam-with-haskell/)

